

C++ Mathematical Expression Toolkit Library - ArashPartow
https://github.com/ArashPartow/exprtk

======
ArashPartow
The C++ Mathematical Expression Library (ExprTk) is a simple to use, easy to
integrate and extremely efficient mathematical expression parsing and
evaluation engine. The parsing engine supports various kinds of functional,
logic processing semantics and is very easily extendible.

